

Building an RC Car using Raspberry Pi, an Xbox Controller and Lego - zephod
http://blog.zephod.com/post/37120089376/raspberry-pi

======
joss82
I wonder why this very interesting article is not picking up on HN.

It did very well on reddit/r/programming though.

EDIT: Here is the link to reddit discussion thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/149ib2/building...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/149ib2/building_an_rc_car_using_lego_an_xbox_controller/)

